

Sample Chapter From "Ruby Best Practices" - sandal
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/329554

======
sandal
This chapter is basically the meta-programming / DSL stuff if not by that
name. It gives a good sampling of the overall feel for the book. Feedback is
very welcome. The book will be released under a CC license 9 months after it
hits the shelves, so it will eventually be an open community resource.

